# new 12 ga rear wheel on All American



## chris crew (Dec 2, 2010)

Here it is, almost complete--still thinking about a custom tank.
Up front is a worksman drum from Pirate Cycles, in back, a 12 ga from Custom Motorized Bikes--every other tooth ground off. A little skinny, but works well. I would love to get rid of the tensioner on the pedal side, but my chain tool doesn't fit the skip tooth and I would hate to go at it with a hammer and punch.


----------

